# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Λοιπά θέματα της Ακτοπλοΐας (Other Subjects) > Διάφορα (Various) >  Πλώρες πλοίων (Ship bows)

## Maroulis Nikos

Ξεκινάω ένα νέο θέμα σήμερα Πλώρες Επιβατικών Πλοίων.
athnimarinakaifetsospalace.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για τον scoufgian

BLUESTAR2.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Χτές δεν έφυγε στην ώρα του ...
phgasos.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Και μια για τον δημιουργο του θεματος
BLUE STAR ITHAKI [151].JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ξέρεις τις αδυναμίες μου  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Αυτο πιανεται στο θεμα??? :Razz: 
www.ellinikiaktoploia.net

----------


## iletal1

> Ξεκινάω ένα νέο θέμα σήμερα Πλώρες Επιβατικών Πλοίων.
> athnimarinakaifetsospalace.jpg


Μπαίνουν και φωτό που έχουν εμφανιστεί παλαιότερα ?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για τον φίλο μου τον eliasaslan.
anthi.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

για ηρεμηστε εσεις εκει μεσα ,δεν προλαβαμε ν ανοιξουμε το θεμα και εχετε γεμισει το κοσμο.............αντε μην παρω μπρος και κλεισει το thread πριν ακομα ανοιξει............  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Festos Palace εν πλω λίγο πριν μπέι στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

festos.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Πατριδα ξερω οτι την τριτη φωτογραφια την εβγαλες μονο και μονο για τον rocinante...
> Ωραιος ο Nikos


έχω μία άλλη φωτογραφία για τον rocinante και τον captain_nionio

----------


## Nautikos II

> Για τον φίλο μου τον Tsentzο στην Τήνο .
> bluestarithaki.jpg


Ευχαριστω Νικο, το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο, στο αγαπημενο μου νησι :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> έχω μία άλλη φωτογραφία για τον rocinante και τον captain_nionio


Κατσε ρε Boss τωρα αυτα δεν τα πετανε ετσι γιατι αυτα που με συνδεουν με τον Διονυση ειναι τα ηλιοβασιλεματα, η μακρυνη Κεφαλλονιτικη καταγωγη μου και κατι αλλο δεν το θυμαμε τωρα κατι σε Δωδεκανησος; Μακρονησος; Ελαφονησος; κατι τετοιο τελος παντον...

----------


## mastrokostas

> όπως κατάλαβες επέστρεψα και με έχουν κάνει σαν τα μούτρα τους


Και μενα!!
IMG_1728.jpg

----------


## dimitris

γκουχου γκουχου... κυκλοφορουν και παπαρατσι στο λιμανι :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Κρύωσες dimitris?.... και που είσαι ακόμη.. :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

...................... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rocinante

Απο μια αλλη γωνια.

nch698.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Πασιφάη Παλάς

----------


## Nautikos II

To Nissos Chios 7/9 2008

NISSOS CHIOS [21].JPG

----------


## Trakman

> Βολτούλα στο λιμάνι...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17945
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17946


Αυτή η βόλτα είχε ΤΕΛΕΙΑ απτελέσματα!! Ευχαριστούμε Μάνο!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Είδατε ωραία μέρα και τρέξατε στο λιμάνι. αλοίμονο από εμάς που είχαμε βροχή και συννεφιά. Καταπληκτικες οι φωτό όλων. Ευχαριστούμε. :Wink:

----------


## heraklion

Μία βασίλισσα στον Πειραιά.

----------


## dimitris

η ποιο πολυ-συζητημενη πλωρη εδω και αρκετο καιρο, του καινουργιου, που εχει κανει ρεκορ στο φορουμ μας και πιστευω με αυτα που ειδα σημερα στο εσωτερικο του θα το συζηταμε για πολυ καιρο ακομα :Smile: 
"ΕΛΥΡΟΣ"
www.ellinikiaktoploia.net

----------


## laz94

Νεφέλη - Απόλλων Ελλάς

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ο αρχάγγελος στην Σούδα 27/09/08.

arhaggelos.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Αφιερωμένη στους ΝΕΛίτες και τους κρητικούς της παρέας.
Νεφέλη - Speed Runner ii - Aiolos Kenteris - Knosos Palace
Εικόνα000.jpg

Leo και μία για σένα δυστηχώς την ώρα που έπερνε καύσιμα.
Εικόνα004.jpg

----------


## Orion_v

Corsica express III

P9281867.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ιεράπετρα και Βιντζέντζος δίπλα δίπλα σήμερα στο λιμάνι.
Mastrovasilis004.jpg

Και το High speed 4
Mastrovasilis003.jpg

----------


## heraklion

AIDAVITA σημερα στον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ

----------


## Vortigern

Και Νταλιανα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22871

----------


## dimitris

Αλλη μια με Blue Star 1 & 2  :Wink: 
www.ellinikiaktoploia.net

----------


## moutsokwstas

καλλιτεχνη μου εσυ...

----------


## dimitris

> καλλιτεχνη μου εσυ...


 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  moutsokwstas!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Kriti II - Knossos Palace Σήμερα στο Ηράκλειο 22-11-2008 
DSC00047.JPG  
DSC00051.JPG 
Υ.Γ. Συγνώμη αν παίρνουν την κατηφόρα αλλά φυσούσε μανιωδώς και το κινητό γλιστρούσε από τα χέρια.

----------


## laz94

> Kriti II - Knossos Palace Σήμερα στο Ηράκλειο 22-11-2008
> 
> DSC00047.JPG  
> DSC00051.JPG 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Συγνώμη αν παίρνουν την κατηφόρα αλλά φυσούσε μανιωδώς και το κινητό γλιστρούσε από τα χέρια.


 
Πολύ όμορφες φώτο!

----------


## moutsokwstas

superfast v.jpg
...λιμανι πατρας, αφιερωμενη στο δημητρη

----------


## xara

Η πλώρη του Φ/Γ *ΣΤΑΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ-ΚΑΛΛΙΟΠΗ*, φετος το καλοκαίρι, στο Αγκίστρι

----------


## dimitris

"Ροδανθη" και "Ανθη Μαρινα"
www.ellinikiaktoploia.net

----------


## hayabusa

μια όμορφη φωτογραφία με δύο άσχημα (κατ'εμέ) πλοία...τόσο δύσκολο είναι να τους κάνουν μια μικρή συντήρηση ήθελα να 'ξερα;

----------


## Leo

Νικόλα σ ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση και χαίρομαι που σε πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα έχεις αρχίσει να ζωγραφίζεις.. Συγχαρητήρια  :Smile:

----------


## Nautikos II

Πριν απο λιγο
002.JPG
005.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Πριν απο λιγο
> 002.JPG005.JPG


Πολυ ωραιες φωτο Ναυτικε ΙΙ!!Οριστε μια φωτο με τις πλωρες του flying cat 2 και 6 και του Speed Cat 1  προχθες στον Πειραια!

PC210095.JPG

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Πριν απο λιγο
> 002.JPG005.JPG


ειχες δεν ειχες, <<χτυπησες>> παλι! ωραιος!

----------


## .voyager

Πλώρες του Fossen στην Πάτρα, από τα δυο ξαδερφάκια.

----------


## minoan7

Mytilene πάνω απο το Festos Palace
MYTILENE1.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Μερικες ακομη πλωρες.

DSC02668_resize.JPG

DSC02929_resize.JPG

DSC02967_resize.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Χριστουγενιατικες Πλωρες  :Very Happy: 

peir_0102.JPG

----------


## Leo

Μια κόκκινη λείπει γαι να εκλπηρωθούν οι γραφές ...
¶σπρα, (κόκκινα ), κίτρινα, μπλέ καρβάκια στο Αιγαίο που.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Μια κόκκινη λείπει γαι να εκλπηρωθούν οι γραφές ...
> ¶σπρα, (κόκκινα ), κίτρινα, μπλέ καρβάκια στο Αιγαίο που....


Μααα ηταν διπλα μου....
Πω πω λυσσαξα σημερα

peiG_0088.JPG

----------


## Leo

Αυτό είναι είδηση.... :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> ¶λλη μια δόση...για να έχετε καλό Σαββατοκύριακο !
> 
> ION G.jpg
> 
> ION G1.jpg
> 
> ION G2.jpg
> 
> GOLD VE.jpg
> ...


το δικο σου Σαβ/κο παντως δεν το βλεπω να ειναι καλο......σε βλεπω με μωλωπες μεσα στην ημερα........:mrgreen::mrgreen:.

----------


## dimitris

> Αυτό είναι είδηση....


το ειπανε και τα μεσημεριανα τα κουτσομπολιστικα :Razz: 

mastrovasilis κι εσυ αρχισες? :Wink: 

proussos λιγο ποιο χαλαρα σε παρακαλω μια,μια... :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

τι ειναι αυτό το πράγμα στην πλώρη του Ρόδος ρε παιδιά ;

----------


## proussos

> τι ειναι αυτό το πράγμα στην πλώρη του Ρόδος ρε παιδιά ;


Αυτό το ''πράγμα'' στην πλώρη του ΡΟΔΟΣ είναι τα περίφημα μουστάκια που τοποθετήθηκαν για να πειραματιστούν κάποιοι σε θέματα ταχύτητας...το αποτέλεσμα ? Μετά από λίγο καιρό αφαιρέθηκαν ! Παρατηρείστε ότι η όλη κατασκευή είναι μονοκόματη και όχι δύο ξεχωριστά κομμάτια...

----------


## proussos

Βραδάκι Δευτέρας και το φεγγάρι ολόγιομο...έφερα την αντιβίωση !
Με σειρά εμφάνισης...στην Αδριατική SIREN (ex VENUS) και IONIAN GALAXY,ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α.-ΝΑΪΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στη Σύρο,ΤΡΙΤΩΝ στο Πέραμα,SIREN (ex VENUS) και ANNA V. στην Πάτρα.
12345 (88).jpg

12345 (89).jpg

12345 (58).jpg

triton.jpg

ven_anna_v.jpg

----------


## proussos

Και μια ισχυρή δόση...για τους καρδιοπαθείς !
Ας με συγχωρήσει ο φωτογράφος που αποθανάτισε το ποζάρισμα του ΠΑΛΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ στο Νεώρειο αλλά το όνομά του μου διαφεύγει...σκέτη κορμοστασιά όμως !!!
Δυστυχώς η φωτιά του ΠΑΛΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ στον Πειραιά δεν θα μπορούσε να μείνει κρυφή...παραμονή του απόπλου του !
Όσο για το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 2 στη Μύκονο...μιας και τα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων DNA δεν έχουν δείξει ποιος είναι ο πνευματικός δημιουργός της φωτογραφίας...ας πούμε ότι μπορεί να είναι ένα στιγμιαίο λάθος του Γιωργάκη του Γιαννακή...! :Confused: 
Καληνύχτα σας...
athina_syr.jpg

dame.jpg

palathina.jpg



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29312

----------


## Rocinante

Αν ειναι δυνατον :shock::shock::shock::shock:
Οταν ξεκινησε αυτο το θεμα ποτε δεν περιμενα οτι θα καταληγαμε εδω.
Και που εισαι ακομα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Proussos ο ανθρωπος μας!!!!Eιναι παντου και πυροβολει για μας!Μπραβο!

----------


## Nikos_V

Παιδια ειπαμε καποιος να σταματησει τον prousso.ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## theofilos-ship

> με αφορμη την φωτο του θεοφιλος σιπ που *δεν* τον ευχαριστω θελω να ρωτησω κατι τους γνωστες.
> Το visor απο οτι βλεπω δεν ειναι σφραγισμενο σωστα?


Με αφορμη στο σχολιο του sylver.Μαλλον οχι.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αυτη για τον leo. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 100_0518.jpg

----------


## crow

Αrmonia και Azamara Quest.
IMG_1576.JPG

IMG_1577.JPG

IMG_1579.JPG

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Πλώρη IKARUS PALACE στον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ περυσυ
ikarus pireas.jpg

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Και μια του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ περσυ ...
theofilos.jpg

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Πλώρη ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ.
ierapetra l..jpg

----------


## Eng

Το λεπιδι του Corsica Express III vs Flying Dolphin 24

IMG0020A.jpg

----------


## sylver23

με την φωτο αυτη με επιασε κατι το εγκληματικο....για σκεφτειτε να φυγει η αγκυρα του κορσικα....!!!
κακιουλες.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Θεολόγος εισερχόμενος στο Γαύριο. Λήψη από το εξερχόμενο Aqua Jewel  :Smile: 

πλωρη less.JPG

----------


## giannisk88

> με την φωτο αυτη με επιασε κατι το εγκληματικο....για σκεφτειτε να φυγει η αγκυρα του κορσικα....!!!
> κακιουλες.


χαχαχα!!Θα κάνει και αυτό το γύρο του κόσμου όπως και το βίντεο με το εμπορικό που επεσε η αγκυρα στο pilot boat απο κατω..


Ωραία φωτό καπετάν Ανδρέα!!

----------


## DimitrisT

speedrunner iii φωτο από το κατάστρωμα του Χίος.
DSCF1024.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Η πλώρη του Φαιστός Παλάς καθώς μπαίνει στο λιμάνι.
DSCF0947.jpg

DSCF0948.jpg

Φωτο από τα πλώρια τζάμια του Χίος (Ionia Lounge)
DSCF0992.jpg

----------


## naftopoulo

Μια φωτο του καταμαραν ΙΛΙΟΝ που βρισκοταν σημερα διπλα στον κοκκινο. Α και οπως παρατηρησατε πλωρια εχει και καποια σημαιουλα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

DSC00774.JPG

Ξερει κανεις τι εταιρια ειναι η τι δρομολογια κανει???

----------


## DimitrisT

Η πλώρη του Αρχάγγελος καθώς μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
DSCF1084.jpg

----------


## vinman

Blue Star Naxos,Nissos Mykonos,Ocean Village Two,Ierapetra L,Τρίτη 7 Ιουλίου στον Πειραιά!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48392

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48393

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48394

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48395

----------


## Nick_Pet

> Μια φωτο του καταμαραν ΙΛΙΟΝ που βρισκοταν σημερα διπλα στον κοκκινο. Α και οπως παρατηρησατε πλωρια εχει και καποια σημαιουλα...
> 
> Ξερει κανεις τι εταιρια ειναι η τι δρομολογια κανει???


Μάλλον κάνει το δρομολόγιο Καραϊσκάκη - Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας... :lol:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Τρεις πλωράκλες  στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου......

----------


## DimitrisT

Λισσός είσοδος στο λιμάνι
DSCF1100.jpg
Δεμένο
DSCF1126.jpg
Αναχωρώντας
DSCF1140.jpg

----------


## sea world

ENAS PALIOS MAS GNWRIMOS ANAXWRWNTAS APO BENETIA! :Wink: 

Pasifae Palace.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Μυτιλήνη .Γνωρίζει κανείς αν έχουν ανοίξει ποτέ τον πλώριο καταπέλτη? Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
DSCF0998.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Μετά την όμορφη πλωράκλα της ποντοπόρου, πάμε σε μια πλώρη της ακτοπλοΐας

032.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

> Θα ηθελα να αφιερωσω απο δω στην υπεροχη Φανουλα και να της ευχηθώ οτι καλυτερο και συντομα καπετανισσα!!
> 
> Επίσης και στον ακτοπλόο Diagoras (ή Γιαννη). Εγω σου βαζω ιδεες.. Η επιλογη δικη σου..
> 
> Μια κουκλάρα απεριποιητη ομως...
> 
> Φωτογραφία0154.jpg


Θα της τελείωσε φαίνεται εκείνη τη μέρα το μέικ απ και δεν πρόλαβε να πάρει άλλο τη στιγμή της φωτό :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!! Αλλά αφού είναι chiquita είναι αυθεντική :Razz: !!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργο μου!!! Καλές θάλασσες να χουμε :Wink: !!!!

----------


## diagoras

Ας περασουμε και σε μια αλλη πλωρη της ακτοπλοιας.Για τον eng και ας μην τον κανω ακτοπλοικο 
ταξιδι 107.JPG

----------


## laz94

> Ας περασουμε και σε μια αλλη πλωρη της ακτοπλοιας.Για τον eng και ας μην τον κανω ακτοπλοικο 
> ταξιδι 107.JPG


Φίλε diagoras πολύ όμορφη η φωτογραφία σου! :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Να σαι καλά φίλε Διαγόρα για την φοβερή φωτογραφία,σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## diagoras

ΑQUA JEWEL... 
ταξιδι 222.JPG 
Στον Λαζαρο και στον DimitriT

----------


## laz94

> ΑQUA JEWEL... 
> ταξιδι 222.JPG 
> Στον Λαζαρο και στον DimitriT


Πανέμορφη! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου! :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

> Ας περασουμε και σε μια αλλη πλωρη της ακτοπλοιας.Για τον eng και ας μην τον κανω ακτοπλοικο 
> ταξιδι 107.JPG


Και ο ΠΕΦΑΝΗΣ στη βαρδιολα οπως παντα !  :Very Happy:

----------


## nickosps

Ένα μπράβο στο φίλο diagora για τις φωτογραφίες του!

----------


## erwdios

Η πλώρη του Aquamarine στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου. Πίσω βλέπετε μερικές καμπινούλες από το Celebrity Equinox

----------


## diagoras

[QUOTE=ελμεψη;275110]Δυο νεες πλωρες κοσμουν το λιμανι της Ροδου τις τελευταιες μερες. Δεν ειναι αλλες απο του BLUE HORIZON και του EXPRESS SANTORINI.   
Ωραιες πλωρες που αναδεικνυονται υπεροχα μεσα απ τις φωτογραφιες σου φιλε Νικο

----------


## koukou

PA220053.jpg
Το Κρήτη ΙΙ και το Ιεράπετρα

----------


## DimitrisT

Η πλώρη του m/s Καπετάν Κομνηνός στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
DSCF3618.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Η πλωρη της Ποπης στην Τηνο 
ταξιδι 083.JPG

----------


## nkr

Μερικες ομορφες πλωρες που επισκεφθηκαν φετος την Σαντορινη.Αφιερωμενη στους ΕΡΓΗ,cpt babis,douzoune.

100_1152.JPG

100_1157.JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Φαιστός Παλάς...πλωράκλα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66490

----------


## nkr

Μερικες πλωρες ακομα.Αφιερωμενη στον προλαλησαντα. :Very Happy:  :Surprised:

----------


## ndimitr93

Έλυρος πριν από λίγο.....
PB280375πλ.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Λατώ σήμερα στην Σούδα....
PB290012.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Πλώρες κρουαζιεροπλοίων στο λιμάνι μας.......
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66827

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66828

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66829

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66830

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66831

----------


## Highspeed 3

Η πλώρη του ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ, ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ και HIGHSPEED 5 στον Πειραιά στις 5/11/2008.
EL. VENIZELOS,HISPEED 5,ΚΡΗΤΗ 2.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πλώρη του Παντοκράτωρ σήμερα κατα τον δεξαμενισμό του στη μικρή Περάματος, για όλους τους φίλους

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 126.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απο τη μεγάλη του Περάματος οι πλώρες του Παντοκράτωρ, Ionian Sky, Erotokritos T & Kriti II για όλους τους φίλους

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ - IONIAN SKY - EROTOKRITOS T - KRITI II.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στην Πατρα την 12η του Φλεβαρη ειχε ωραιες Γιαπωνεζικες πλωρες. Φωτογραφια απο το Superfast XI. Για ολους!!!

Sophocles V_Ionian King_Elli T_plwres_12_2_2010.JPG

----------


## zozef

Μια διαφορετικη πλωρη απο αυτες που εχουμε συνηθισει να βλεπουμε
Αντίγραφο από P2120013.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

και μια διαφορετική απο μένα. Ιούλιος του 2007 όταν πρωτο ήλθε το πλοίο

----------


## mike_rodos

Το blue star 1 αναχωρόντας από την Ρόδο με τις ακτίνες του ήλιου να χτυπάνε πάνω του... Αφιερωμένη όλους τους φίλους που καθημερινά μας χαρίζουν απίστευτες φωτογραφίες.! 

DSCN3935.jpg

----------


## Karolos

_Και μία αληθηνή καραβίσια πλώρη.
_
img094.jpg

----------


## Karolos

_Και τώρα περνάμε στα ξυράφια
_
Delos.jpg

_Ξυράφι 1_

----------


## Karolos

Η ΠΛΩΡΗ..jpg_

Ξυράφι 2_

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

....ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΛΩΡΑΚΛΑ

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου σήμερα παρευρέθηκαν δυο Ιαπωνικές πλώρε΄ς κ μία ευρωπαική!!!!Πλωράκλεεεεςςςςςςςςς...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79233
 Εδω του ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79234

----------


## zozef

> Πλωρη
> 
> O231.jpg


T.S.S.APOLLON σε ευχαριστω για την αγαπημενη μου πλωρη που ανεβασες ,πιστευω ειναι η ωραιοτερη της εποχης εκεινης και ωραιοτερη απο πολλες σημερινες,* διαχρονικη αξια!!!*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Και μια πλωρη με μουστακια για τον φιλο opelmanos_ 

theof.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

*ΦΩΤΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΒΡΑΔΑ!!!!:shock:*

----------


## polykas

_Πέραμα 27-2-2010._

polykas9.jpg

----------


## Karolos

> Πλωρη
> 
> O231.jpg


_Φοβερή φωτογραφία αλλά και πλώρη που λές ότι είναι για δρόμο.
Να είσαι καλά πατρίδα._

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ*
P2230091.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Μερικές πλώρες στο Πέραμα.

DSC04266.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Κι ακόμα μία, με τα Πηνελόπη και Princess T. και θα έρθω και θα ρωτήσω τι γίνεται με αυτό το πλοίο ; 

DSC04265.jpg

----------


## Nick_Pet

03.03.2010
DSC04699.JPG

----------


## Naias II

Λισσός

_Για τους TSS Apollon,Κάρολος,opelmanos,pantelis2009 και Nick_Pet_

----------


## vinman

*Σούπερφαστ ΙΙ..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81061


*Ολύμπικ Τσάμπιον-Σούπερφαστ VI-Σούπερφαστ ΙΙ..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81060

----------


## pantelis2009

και μιά πλωρη που βγαίνει για καθάρισμα. :Wink:  Χαρισμένη σε :Razz: olykas, vinman, Naias II, T.S.S. APOLLON & Kαρολος 

EXPRESS SCOPELITIS  09-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μπλου Σταρ Νάξος - Χαισπιντ 1 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά..Για όλους εσάς!*
P2080171.JPG

----------


## Naias II

Λατώ και Έλυρος

Για τον TSS Apollon, Καρολος, pantelis2009 και Nissos Mykonos που μου θύμισε με τη φωτογραφία του Νάξος τη κοπή τη πίτα  :Razz:  στον Έλυρο

----------


## pantelis2009

Την έσκισε τη γάτα εεε (τα νερά του Πειραιά) ήθελα να πω φίλε Nissos Mykonos :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πλωρη

mskyplori.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,pantelis2009,NaiasII,Nissos_ _Mykonos,Κωνσταντινος Παππας,Apostolos_

----------


## Speedkiller

> Πλωρη
> 
> mskyplori.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,pantelis2009,NaiasII,Nissos_ _Mykonos,Κωνσταντινος Παππας,Apostolos_



Eίναι αυτό που έχει μπατάρει στην ελευσίνα?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ναι φιλε  Speedkiller  αυτο ειναι.

----------


## nkr

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Παντελη!!!Να εισαι καλα!!!

----------


## giannisk88

Και να πάμε να δούμε μία πραγματικά πανέμορφη πλώρη.
Αφιερωμένη σε όσους τους αρέσει πραγματικά αυτή η πλώρη-εργο τέχνης.
DSC00267.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Η Πλωρη του Ιθακη, σε μανουβρα στην Συρο, Για ολη την παρεα που μας χαριζουν ομορφες πλωρες!
P4140044.JPG

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους ,ενα κοκκινο και ενα μπλε!!
NA41.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

παρτε και μια απο της δεξαμενες...

DSCN2784x.jpg

----------


## zozef

Για να δουμε τωρα τι θα γινη?
NEA 009NA.jpg
Θα δουμε κανενα ονομα!!

----------


## ιθακη

> Για να δουμε τωρα τι θα γινη?
> NEA 009NA.jpg
> Θα δουμε κανενα ονομα!!


*τιποτα ποιο δυσκολο?????*

DSCN2749w.jpg

----------


## zozef

Καλα παμε βλεπω!!
NEA 052NA.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

κοιτα με αυτες τις "μπαταρισμενες κατσαριδες",τα καταμαραν, δεν ασχολουμε καν,αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι το hightspeed 4

----------


## zozef

Το 5 ειναι, αλλα εισαι καλος παιχτης!!!

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΠΛΡΩΡΗ Ε? - ΧΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΗΛΙΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΠΛΡΩΡΗ Ε? - ΧΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΗΛΙΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DeepBlue

Για τους polykas,pantelis2009,SEA PILOT :Wink:  P1030747.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NISSOS CHIOS η πλωρη του στην πρωτη της επαφη με την θαλασσα

chios (108).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η πλωρη της PENELOPE A. σκιζει την θαλασσα καθημερινα για ανδρο τηνο μυκονο

trip 31-5-09 (53).JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Νήσος Χίος & Διαγόρας στο λιμάνι της Χίου
DSCF5034.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε DeepBlue ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω. Μία πλώρη στη Σαντορίνη. Χαρισμένη σε DimitrisT, BEN BRUCE, diagoras & SEA_PILOT :Razz:  

BUDICCA 54 19-04-2010.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η πλωρη του aretousa  στην πατρα 

film (18).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η πλωρη του SUPERFAST II στην πατρα

film (28).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η πλωρη του marina στον πειραια του 1996

film (17).jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Πλωρη...
> 
> plori.jpg
> _Για ολους τους φιλους του θεματος_


Απιστευτη φιλε Γιωργο,...απο τα ομορφοτερα καραβια της ακτοπλοοιας μας..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nautical96

η πλώρη του μπλέ Ιθάκι κατά την άφιξη του εχθές στο λιμάνι του Πειραια πάνω απο το Ελυρος...
P6220358.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

ξεχωριστή και υπέροχη φωτογραφία  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

Για ολους εσας δυο πλωρες "πασα δυναμη"


P5150103.JPG

P5150108.JPG

----------


## vinman

*...για τους ΣυροΤηνιακούς φίλους..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94922

----------


## BEN BRUCE

CRISTAL η επιθετικη πλωρη του ομορφου αυτου πλοιου

IMG_9528.JPG

----------


## nautical96

η πλώρη του Έλυρου απο μία άλλη οπτική γωνία..χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του βαποργιού!
P6220280.JPG

----------


## nkr

Καλησπερα σε ολους και καλο ΣΚ.Η επομενη ''φινετσατη'' πλωρη ειναι αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,tss apollon,deep blue,ιθακη,orion v,manoubras 33,Καρολος,Nikos v,nautical96,vinman,ben bruce και Νικολας.

----------


## Orion_v

Ευχαριστω nkr .....βλεποντας αυτη τη φωτο αφου προηγουμενως ειχα δει την φωτο του vinman δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα προσπαθω να το φανταστω με μια νεροτσουληθρα , να φερνει δυο τρεις στροφες ξεκινωντας απο τη γεφυρα και ....μπλουμ σε μια πισινα στην πλωρη , ειμαι καλα γιατρε μου ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :mrgreen:

----------


## pantelis2009

Γνωστές Πλώρες. Αφιερωμένες σε nkr, tss apollon,deep blue,ιθακη,orion v,manoubras 33,Καρολος,Nikos v,nautical96,vinman,ben bruce και Νικολας.


ΠΛΩΡΕΣ 03 21-06-2010.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Συμβατικοι και ταχυπλοοι ξεκουραζονται για τα αυριανα τους ταξιδια 
111.JPG 
Για ολους τους φιλους

----------


## pantelis2009

Αναχώρηση στις 13/07/2010. χαρισμένη σε Kάρολος, T.S.S. APOLLON, DeepBlue, diagoras, Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@, Nissos Mykonos, NAXOS, & Orion_V 

NISSOS CHIOS 19 13-07-2010.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω τους φιλους Καρολος και pantelis2009 και ανταποδιδω_
DSCN2682.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAPPHO.......

new (22).jpg


40 μετρα πλωρη

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS POSEIDON


negatives (148).jpg


Στο ικαριο τον αυγουστο του 2001

----------


## Apostolos

Δώσε και σώσε!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Δώσε και σώσε!!!


Α ξεχασα!Η πρωτη για σενα δικαιωματικα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΥΤΙLENE....

film nel (27).jpg


Γλαρακι το 1995.

Για τον apostolos

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MYTILENE 1996

film nel (30).jpg

Στη ροτα για μπουγ....... εεεε Θεσσαλονικη

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οριστε και μια φοτο απο το πλοιο 'ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ' στο Λαυριο

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON & ανταποδίδω, σε σένα και όσους αναφέρεις. :Wink:  

ROPAX I 07 20-07-2010.jpg

----------


## diagoras

> Πλωρη...
> DSCN3195.jpg
> _Για τους φιλους Καρολος,pantelis2009,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,rocinante,aegeanspeedlines_


 Αν η φωτογραφια ειναι στις 17-7 και η αφιξη ειναι απο Ανδρο τοτε ημουν μεσα :Wink: .Eυχαριστω φιλε Apollon για την αφιερωση

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ησουν στο πλοιο φιλε diagoras.

----------


## diagoras

ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α. 
ΤINOS 7 288.JPG 
Για τον TSS APOLLON

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια φιλε diagoras,  Ευχαριστω

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η πλωρη του υπερ ιστορικου φερυ FREE ENTERPRISE του 1961 απο την ταινια <Ληστεια αλα ιταλικα>

vlcsnap-20626.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η πλωρη του lemnos απο μυθικη βιντεοταινια του 1987 με πρωταγωνιστη τον Σωτηρη Τζεβελεκο με χαλι στην συγκεκριμενη σκηνη το walkman απο τον Kasso αλλο ενα επικο ιταλο ντισκο απο τα χιλιαδες

vlcsnap-32951.png

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλη μια φωτο της πλωρης του ιστορικου φερυ FREE ENTERPRISE που σημερα βρισκεται σε μια απο τις ντανες της ελευσινας


vlcsnap-21149.jpg

----------


## Karolos

> Πλωρη...
> DSCN3195.jpg
> _Για τους φιλους Καρολος,pantelis2009,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,rocinante,aegeanspeedlines_


_Eυχαριστώ πολύ πατρίδα. Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία και πλώρη.
Αυτή για σένα. Να μήν ξεχνάμε τα παλιά, τα ρομαντικά και τα ωραία !!!_ 


karolos_0135.jpg

----------


## Karolos

_Ρε παιδιά σαν να είναι τσαντισμένη δεν φαίνεται ;;;_


karolos_0138.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρη_
_ DSCN4359.jpg_
_ Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,pantelis2009,DeepBlue,Giovanaut,Καρολος,Taso  s@@@_

----------


## Karolos

_Πλώρη μικρή αλλά όμορφη._

karolos_0195.jpg

_Για όλους τους καλλιτέχνες του θέματος !_

----------


## Karolos

_Και μία πλώρη που κάτι θέλει να μας πεί........_:cry:

karolos_0196.jpg

_Αυτή προς όλους σας...!!!
_

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλώρη....29/07/2010

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ 01 29-07-2010.jpg
Για τους φίλους T.S.S. APOLLON, Kάρολος, _Ben Bruce, DeepBlue & Tasos @@@_

----------


## Giovanaut

Το αντιπαλον δεος, εχθες στη Μυρινα για ολους σας και για τον T.S.S. APOLLON, ευχαριστωντας τον για τη ομορφη αφιερωση του...!!!

DSC04996.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πλωρη_
_DSCN4286.jpg_
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,pantelis2009,DeepBlue,Giovanaut,vin  man,laz94,Καρολος_

----------


## pantelis2009

*F/D 15 & Φοίβος.* Χαρισμένη σε T.S.S. APOLLON & όσους αναφέρει :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

ΤΑΣΟΣ 2616.jpg

----------


## proussos

*Θάλασσα και πλοίο...παιχνίδι για δύο...!*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πλωρες_
DSCN4497.jpg
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,prussos,polykas,Καρολος,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,pa  ntelis2009,Nikos_V,DeepBlue,laz94notias,rocinante,  dokimakos21,Tasos@@@_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON σε σένα και όσους αναφέρεις. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 325.jpg

*Πλώρη υπο κατασκευή.... F/B Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος.*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πλωρη_
DSCN1126.jpg
_Για τους φιλους DeepBlue,pantelis2009,laz94,Καρολος,Nissos Mykonos_

----------


## ιθακη

2 πλωρες σημερα στο Βαθυ Ιθακης

M/Y UTOPIA vs ARION

DSCN3267 plwres.jpg

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Μικρή, αλλά όμορφη πλώρη...¶ρτεμις στο λιμάνι της Νάξου

----------


## panagiotis78

ΜΕΓΑΝΗΣΙ ΙΙ και στο βάθος το Νυδρί

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πλωρη_
_DSCN1103.jpg_
_Για τους Ben Bruce,pantelis2009,Deep Blue,laz94,DimitrisT.,nikosnasia,Nissos Mykonos,Tasos@@@,Καρολος_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρη_
_ DSCN1071.jpg_
_Για ολους τους φιλους_

----------


## laz94

Για τους T.S.S. APOLLON, pantelis2009, DeepBlue, diagoras και Highspeed4
100_0329.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω φιλε laz94 και ανταποδιδω_
DSCN0881.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Η πλωρη του Ζακυνθος Ι

----------


## DeepBlue

Για τους φίλους pantelis2009,T.S.S. APOLLON,polykas,DimitrisT,vinman,laz94,Nissos Mykonos. :Razz:  P1040881.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> Πλωρη που μπορει σε λιγο να την χασουμε...
> 
> 
> IMG_9169.JPG
> 
> Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@, Apostolos ,Romilda, pantelis 2009


 γιατι????:?:σκεφτοντε να το πουλησουν????αληθεια ποιο απο τα 3 της endeavor ειναι???

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιγάντια πλώρη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 13-09-2010. Χαρισμένη σε ιθακη, Kάρολος, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, costaser, Τasos@@@, Apostolos, _captain, DeepBlue, laz94, DimitrisT. και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου._ 

_ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ 03 13-09-2010.jpg_

----------


## costaser

ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ.
Για το φίλο Κάρολο και το φίλο Θανάση 89 που ξέρω ότι του αρέσει το πλοίο.
IM000409.jpg

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΠΛΩΡΑΚΡΕΣ....

----------


## Karolos

Για τους φίλους  pantelis2009,  T.S.S. APOLLON,  BEN BRUCE, τους οποίους ευχαριστώ για τις αφιερώσεις.

karolos_0292.jpg

----------


## Karolos

> ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ.
> Για το φίλο Κάρολο και το φίλο Θανάση 89 που ξέρω ότι του αρέσει το πλοίο.
> IM000409.jpg


Ευχαριστώ πολύ και ανταποδίδω.

karolos_0293.jpg

Ξέχασα να σε καλώς ορίσω στήν ποιο όμορφη θαλασσινή παρέα.
_ΚΑΛΩΣ ΟΡΙΣΕΣ !!!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πλωρη
DSCN5990.jpg
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,Καρολος,pantelis2009,laz94,DeepBlue,Dimitris  T._

----------


## Karolos

> Πλωρη
> DSCN5990.jpg
> _Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,Καρολος,pantelis2009,laz94,DeepBlue,Dimitris  T._


_Έτοιμη να μας καταπιεί.!!!_
Ευχαριστώ πατρίδα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Διαφορες πλωρες πλοιων το 1995 στον πειραια

scan0040.jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON, καρολος, apostolos, romilda, tasos@@@, pantelis 2009

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω φιλε Ben Bruce και ανταποδιδω_ 
DSCN4960.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Γεια σου Καρολε με τα ωραια σου....!!!

Γοργονες και Μαγκες, μερος δευτερο...!!!

DSC05538.jpg

----------


## Karolos

> Γεια σου Καρολε με τα ωραια σου....!!!
> 
> Γοργονες και Μαγκες, μερος δευτερο...!!!
> 
> DSC05538.jpg



_Γεια σου  Giovanaut με τα ποιό ωραια σου....!!!_

karolos_0337.jpg

Αυτός ο Νελήτης τελικά ήταν πολύ μάγκας.....
Αφιερωμένη σε εσένα.  :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> _Γεια σου  Giovanaut με τα ποιό ωραια σου....!!!_
> 
> karolos_0337.jpg
> 
> Αυτός ο Νελήτης τελικά ήταν πολύ μάγκας.....
> Αφιερωμένη σε εσένα.


Μεγαλη μου τιμη...!!!
Υποκλινομαι....!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

ΚΡΉΤΗ ΙΙ - ΠΡΈΒΕΛΗΣ - Β. ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ

----------


## Karolos

> Μεγαλη μου τιμη...!!!
> Υποκλινομαι....!!!!


_Φίλε μου να μην Υποκλίνεσαι, αλλά να τα θυμάσαι και να τα θαυμάζεις όταν σου δίνεται η ευκαιρία  _ 

karolos_0342.jpg

Χαρισμένη σε εσένα και σε όλους όσους άρεσε το βαπόρι

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες πλώρες απο τα παλαιά. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Κάρολε. 
Πλώρη γνωστή σε πάρα πολλούς, που επείσης πρέπει να θυμόμαστε. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 19 28-09-2010.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρες_
DSCN6749.jpg
_Για τους φιλους pantelis2009,Deep Blue,laz94,diagoras,Dimitris T.,Giovanaut,AkisDionisis,SEA PILOT,Καρολος _

----------


## DeepBlue

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON.Η επόμενη για εσένα αλλά και τους pantelis2009,Dimitris T,Κάρολος,ιθάκη,BEN BRUCE,nkr,vinman,nippon,captain,Nikos V και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Very Happy:  P1040698.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους T.S.S. APOLLON & DeepBlue και ανταποδίδω σε σας και όσους φίλους αναφέρετε :Wink: 

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 01 29-09-2010.jpg
*Ξύλινη πλώρη....Αγιος Γεώργιος. Πέραμα 29/09/2010.*

----------


## Karolos

Ευχαριστώ για τις υπέροχες αφιερώσεις σας.
Ανταποδίδω με μία πλώρη από τα παλιά.

karolos_0343.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Κάρολε, υπέροχη φωτο και ανταποδιδω :Wink:  :Razz: .


ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ 59.jpg
*Νήσος Μύκονος....13/10/2010 -ώρα 12.08*

----------


## costaser

Για τον φίλο παντελή που μας προσφέρει υπέροχες φωτογραφίες απο αμφίπλωρα πλοία.

_Αίολος_
IM000429.jpg

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΑΜΦΙΠΛΩΡΗ 'ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ'20100925091628(1).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

ευχαριστώ τους φίλους costaser (για την αφιέρωση) & SEA_PILOT για τις ωραίες τους φωτο και ανταποδίδω. :Wink:  :Razz: 


ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ 64.jpg
*Νήσος Μύκονος....13/10/2010.*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω τους φιλους  Καρολος,pantelis2009,Deep Blue,laz94,nkr,DimitrisT.  και ανταποδιδω_
_Πλωρη_
DSCN7635.jpg

----------


## costaser

Αίολος και ¶ννα-Μαρία για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.
IM000430.jpg
IM000433.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

και μια πλώρη που έχει ''τα πάνω της'' χαχα:mrgreen:
P3290052.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> _Ευχαριστω τους φιλους Καρολος,pantelis2009,Deep Blue,laz94,nkr,DimitrisT. και ανταποδιδω_
> _Πλωρη_
> DSCN7635.jpg


 ευχαριστώ φίλε μου και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και οσους φίλους αναφέρεις :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ 01 13-10-2010.jpg
*Ποσειδών Ελλάς...13/10/2010.*

----------


## DeepBlue

Για τους φίλους pantelis2009,T.S.S. APOLLON,nkr,Nikos V,Dimitris T,Κάρολος,vinman και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος :Wink:  *ΝΕΦΕΛΗ.*P1040722.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Για τους φίλους pantelis2009,T.S.S. APOLLON,nkr,Nikos V,Dimitris T,Κάρολος,vinman και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος *ΝΕΦΕΛΗ.*P1040722.jpg


 Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις :Wink:  :Razz: .


DELPHIN VOYAGER 36 19-10-2010.jpg
*Delphin Voyager...19/10/2010 στο Πέραμα.*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω φιλε pantelis 2009 και ανταποδιδω_ 
_Πλωρη_
_DSCN4490.jpg_ 
_Επισης στους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,laz94,Deep Blue,nkr,giorgos_249,costaser,diagoras,despo,Dimit  risT.,Μαγγελανος,ιθακη,Καρολος_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON και ανταποδίδω :Wink:  :Razz: 

ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ IV 342 02-11-2010.jpg

----------


## kailas

μια αποψη της γνωστης πλωρης απο την κοντρα γεφυρα στο παλιο λιμανη τησ μυκονου...

DSC00147.JPG

----------


## Karolos

_Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις αφιερώσεις σας και ανταποδίδω._

karolos_0455.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

> μια αποψη της γνωστης πλωρης απο την κοντρα γεφυρα στο παλιο λιμανη τησ μυκονου...


*
δεν το λέω επειδή ειμαι Μυκονιάτης, αλλά αντικειμενικά νομίζω πως ειναι μια υπέροχη και ιστορική (καθώς όπως μαθαίνω παρά τα έργα μάλλον δεν θα ξαναδωθεί για ΕΓ/ΟΓ το μέσα λιμάνι) φωτογραφία.

Αν έχεις κι άλλες παρόμοιες φιλε μου, σε παρακαλώ προσωπικά να τις ανεβάσεις !

Καλά, για του Κάρολου τι να πω...η ουσία της φωτογραφίας βρίσκεται μέσα σε κάθε καρέ του. !
*

----------


## Karolos

_Η ποιό κάτω φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη στους :  T.S.S. APOLLON,  pantelis2009 &  costaser.

_karolos_0453.jpg

----------


## costaser

*Ευχαριστώ πολύ το φίλο Κάρολο για την μοναδική φωτογραφία και ανταποδίδω.*
P031110_15.59.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ύπέροχη - Μοναδική.* Σ' ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση φίλε Κάρολε και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ 63.jpg

----------


## kailas

visor... blue star 1

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρη_
_ DSCN6618.jpg_
_ Για τους φιλους Καρολος,pantelis2009,kailas,hayabusa,costaser,laz9  4,Deep Blue,nkr_

----------


## gnikles

Μία όμορφη πλώρη χαρισμένη σε όλους!!!
DSC00826.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλώρη IONIAN QUEEN....19/11/2010. 
Χαρισμένη σε T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, sylver23, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Ευριδίκη, LEO, Maroulis Nikos, Νικος 1945, gnikles, proussos, costaser και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

IONIAN QUEEN 52 19-11-2010.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω φιλε pantelis2009 και ανταποδιδω_ 
_Πλωρη_
DSCN8305.jpg

----------


## proussos

*Πλώρη του Δ/Ξ AEGEAN XII που τροφοδοτεί ασταμάτητα τα λαίμαργα άλογα της Πάτρας !*

----------


## kailas

Ανθη Μαρινα... Χαρισμενη σε ολο το ναυτιλια...
ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Για ολους ανεξαιρετως τους φιλους του θεματος...

----------


## kailas

φιλε τασο στην πανεμορφη Σκιαθο ειναι η φοτο???

----------


## Tasos@@@

> φιλε τασο στην πανεμορφη Σκιαθο ειναι η φοτο???


Εκει ακριβως φιλε μου!! :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Corinthian II................
DSCF8103.jpg
αφιερωμενη στους φίλους tου θέματος

----------


## SEA_PILOT

'ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ'20101118145848(1).jpg


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCdx3fSznHI

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους costaser, laz94 & IONIAN STAR για τις αφιερώσεις τους και ανταποδίδω. 
> Επείσης χαρισμένη σε rousok (υπέροχη αναμνηση), Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, nkr, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S. APOLLON & Leo.
> 
> HIGHSPEED 6 24 08-11-2010.jpg


 Ευχαριστω Παντελη και ανταπωδιδω.Η επομενη φοτο χαρισμενη σε οσους προαναφερουμε !!!!  :Very Happy: 
Φιλε proussos υπεροχες ιστορικες φοτο !!! 
IMG_1974.JPG
Ο.Ελυτης

----------


## proussos

*ΑΝΕΜΟΣ στη Σύρο...*
ανεμος0001.jpg

----------


## proussos

*Επισκευές στα 200άρια...ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΡΥ ΙΙ , ΜΙΛΕΝΑ ή ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ (μου διαφεύγει) , ΜΑΡΙΝΑ (διακρίνεται η γέφυρα) , SUPERFERRY με το visor ανοικτό λίγες ημέρες πριν την αναχώρησή του για τη γραμμή Swansea - Cork.*
σουπερφερρυ0001.jpg

----------


## proussos

*CROWN ODYSSEY στον Πειραιά...*
crown0001.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Φιλε proussos μας κατεστρεψες χρονιαρες μερες :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .Χρονια πολλα σε ολους κιολας

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Πολύ σπάνιες οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε proussos. Ειδικά αυτή του ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ με ανοιχτό το visor είναι όλα τα λεφτά.

----------


## proussos

*Φίλιππε , Χρόνια πολλά !*
*Το ταξίδι στο παρελθόν συνεχίζεται...για όλους μας αλλά και για σένα ειδικά !*
*ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ και ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ στον Πειραιά...*
γαληνη0001.jpg

----------


## proussos

*ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ ταξιδεύοντας στον Κάβο Ντόρο με "καιρουδάκι"...*
ολυμπια0001.jpg

----------


## proussos

*Το original SUPERFAST I στη μία και μοναδική του - έκτακτη - εμφάνιση στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας κατά τη διάρκεια της επισκευής του.*
*Από τις ελάχιστες φορές που ο φωτογραφικός φακός το εγκλώβισε με το visor ορθάνοικτο !*
σφ10001.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες αναμνήσεις απο τον φίλο proussos και τον ευχαριστούμε. Καλές γιορτές και Καλή Χρονιά.
Το *ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ * ανεμοβλογιά πέρναγε :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## pantelis2009

> _Πλώρες παρατεταγμένες._
> _Για τους φίλους: nkr, GamemaniacGr, Κάρολο και Παντελή._
> DSC09901.jpg


 Σ' ευχαριστώ φίλε Κώστα και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις. :Wink:  


MSC INDIA 02 13-01-2011.jpg

----------


## CORFU

IONIAN 011.JPG
μπαινονταs στην Κερκυρα

----------


## pantelis2009

Έσκισες πάλι!!!!!! :Wink:  :Razz:  Υπέροχη.

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις και ανταποδίδω :-D

Cruise Europa
DSCF0726.jpg

Για τους φίλους Pantelis2009,Ionian Star,Κάρολος,costaser,nkr,corfu,dimitris t. και όσους ξέχασα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε GameManiacGR και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις. :Wink:  :Razz: 



GIANNIS 01 24-01-2011.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Η επομενη πλωρη χαρισμενη στους gamemaniac,pantelis2009,nkr,costaser,Καρολος και σε ολους του θεματος !!!  :Wink: 
IMG_1712.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

> Η επομενη πλωρη χαρισμενη στους gamemaniac,pantelis2009,nkr,costaser,Καρολος και σε ολους του θεματος !!! 
> IMG_1712.JPG


Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις :Wink: 
Τρίτων & Asvira...20/01/2011 στον Ισθμό. :Cool: 


ΤΡΙΤΩΝ 04 20-01-2011.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πλωρη_
DSCF0130.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

πλωρες συντοπιτησες στην καταγωγη (εστω στα χαρτια...),αντιπαλων στρατοπεδων,στο ιδιο δρομολογιο....

100_1023.JPG

για τους κριτηκους και μη οπαδους των δυο πλοιων...

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους pantelis2009 & Ionian Star για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες τους και ανταποδίδω

Ανδρέας Κάλβος
DSCF0689.jpg

Για τους φίλους Pantelis2009,Ionian Star,Κάρολος,costaser,nkr,corfu,ιθάκη και όσους ξέχασα!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Blue Star Paros.*
DSC_1908.JPG

----------


## diagoras

THEOLOGOS P.
TINOSSS 054.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Μπλέ.........Κόκκινο :Wink: .
Για όλους τους φίλους των πλοίων. :Razz: 


ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ 80.jpg

----------


## quicksilver

οταν το ειδαμε το πρωι μας επιασε μια σκοτοδινη...σε εξωτερικο
http://img853.imageshack.us/i/1000863.jpg/

----------


## GameManiacGR

Hellenic Spirit

DSCF1261.jpg

Για τους φίλους pantelis2009,Ionian Star,Κάρολος,nkr,costaser,Dimitris T,ithakos,ιθακη και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος

----------


## proussos

(15).jpg

*BLACK WATCH...για τους λάτρεις...*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πλωρη Μοναδικη και Ασυναγωνιστη!!!_ 
_Apollon.jpg_

----------


## proussos

DSCN4323.jpg

*Blue Star Paros με 23+ κόμβους...*

----------


## Trakman

Εντυπωσιακή!!!!!

----------


## polykas

> DSCN4323.jpg
> 
> *Blue Star Paros με 23+ κόμβους...*


Υπέροχη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πλωρες

ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN5274leandros.jpg

----------


## P@vlos

Νορβηγική πλωράκλα. Αφιερωμένη στους λάτρεις του πλοίου!!!   :Tears Of Joy:   :Tears Of Joy: 
_DSC0782naut.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ευκαιριας δοθεισης απο τη φωτο του Παυλου...και αφιερωμενη και σε αυτον..

OL.CHAMPION.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Πλωρες αδερφικες...

GREEK SHIPS.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πλωρη

ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ 
_DSCN3350leandros.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πλωρες

ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ 
_DSCN4057leandros.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Πλωρες παροπλισμενες...2011 edition

PLORES 2.jpgPLORES.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρη

 ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_ DSCN4929LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Στις λιγες επισκεψεις που εκανε το Craggside στην Κορινθο
φωτο enatassa

Craggside.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρες

ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN4210LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Δυο πλωρες σε 1  :Razz: 


DSCN7664 (Αντιγραφή).JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρη

_DSCF4364.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Πλωράκλες  :Single Eye: 

Trakakis_IMG_2927.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

We are navigators.JPG"Μα βρε δέλφινε,,,,με αυτή την πλώρη,βρήκες να ανταγωνιστείς??????
(την αλίευσα απο το "We are navigators"στο διαδίκτυο).

----------


## CORFU

και μια διαφορετικη
011.jpg

----------


## leo85

> We are navigators.JPG"Μα βρε δέλφινε,,,,με αυτή την πλώρη,βρήκες να ανταγωνιστείς??????
> (την αλίευσα απο το "We are navigators"στο διαδίκτυο).


¶πλα ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟΟΟΟ

----------


## laz94

Πρωινή αναχώρηση από τη Σέριφο. Καλοκαίρι 2011... P1010178.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρη

_DSCN1926.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

πλωρη που θα μας λειψει!

----------


## Aquaman

Μια πλωρατη απο τη χθεσινη αναχωρηση του Ναξος!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρη

_plori.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πλωρη

_plori.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πλωρη 

_plori.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πλωράκλα !!!!!!!!!!!

DSC07570 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG

----------


## ιθακη

ας δούμε και μιά Ιονίου πελάγους...

IMG_0038.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρη

_plori.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

δύο όμορφες πλώρες δίπλα δίπλα σήμερα, κατά κάποιον τρόπο

IMG_0185.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ πολυ ομορφη Γιωργη. Προτιμω τη Γιαπωνεζα αλλα απο την καλη της μερια...

----------


## zozef

Καλο σαββατοβραδο σε ολο το nautilia
IMG_8254 - NA.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρη

_plori.jpg

----------


## leo85

Πλώρες

ΠΛΩΡΕΣ 14-3-2014  01.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Πλωρες Special Purpose...

DSCN9444.jpg

----------


## zozef

Διαλέχτε!!!!!!!!!!!!
Αντίγραφο από IMG_9792.JPG

----------


## Eng

Πλωρες αδαμστες, στα δικα μας μοναδικα - καταγαλανα νερα του Αιγαιου.

DSC01702.JPG

----------


## leo85

Χωρίς λόγια. :Fat: 

ΠΛΟΡΕΣ 2-11-2013.gif

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρη_
DSCN1431.JPG

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πλωρες σημερα το πρωι και το μεσημερι αντιστοιχα στο μεγαλο λιμανι !
DSC_0058.jpgDSC_0094.jpg

----------


## kalypso

Hellenic Spirit στο παλιο λιμάνι της Πατρας δεμένο λόγω της απεργείας...
P4038352.jpg

----------


## kalypso

AUDACIA χτές στο παλιό λιμάνι της Πάτρας
P4038335.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πλωρη

_plori.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρη

_DSCN9383 ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

mubaris  ibrahimov ίσως!ποιός ξέρει γράμματα?

DSC_0197.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

> mubaris  ibrahimov ίσως!ποιός ξέρει γράμματα?
> 
> DSC_0197.JPG


Σωστός.. *Mubariz Ibrahimov* λέγεται το πλοίο.

----------


## andria salamis

> Σωστός.. *Mubariz Ibrahimov* λέγεται το πλοίο.


έψαχνα ώρα ,αλλά δεν ήμουν σίγουρος,ευχαριστώ πολύ Στέλιο. :Fat:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πλωρη

_DSCN0889.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Απο τις ποιο ομορφες πλωρες του Ιονιου....
115_1264.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Η πλώρη του Βελοπούλα το Σάββατο 17 Γενάρη κατά τον αποδεξαμενισμό.

DSCN2971.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

πολλές πλώρες,μέσα σέ μία φώτο.

DSC_0339.JPG

----------


## andria salamis

MSC ANTONIA,σήμερα ο απόπλους,καλά ταξίδια.

DSC_0617.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρη

_plori.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Για όλα τα γούστα

        Hs6 - Costa Pacifica - Zuiderdam  -  Rhapsody of the Seas -  Bs Delos
sk_0091.JPG sk_0100.JPG sk_0106.JPG sk_0111.JPG sk_0119.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

*Μαύρη μαυρίλα*  :Very Drunk: 

sk_0002.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρες 

_L000021Nleandros.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> _ Πλωρες 
> 
> _L000021Nleandros.jpg


θαυμάσια φωτογραφία
.

----------


## andria salamis

όμορφη πλώρη.

DSC_6150.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

Καλό βράδυ με πλωράκλα  :Wink: 

sk_1179.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρη

_PLORI.jpg

----------


## proussos

DSCN3221.jpg

*Νομίζω πως δεν χρειάζονται συστάσεις...*

----------


## maria korre

Όλες οι αποχρώσεις του μπλε σήμερα στο Λαύριο!

DSC04461.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρη

_plori.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρες

_000023LEANDROS nautilia gr.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρες

_000014LEANDROS nautilia gr.jpg

----------


## proussos

DSCN5134.jpg

*Το σκίσιμο της θάλασσας...!*

----------


## SteliosK

> DSCN5134.jpg
> 
> *Το σκίσιμο της θάλασσας...!*



Ωραία φωτογραφία!
Στο βάθος βλέπουμε και το *Ερμιόνη* της AVIN

----------


## Giannis G.

BS Naxos vs Superferry
DSCN2498.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Πλώρη πράσινη

DSC04795.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Πλώρες και αυτές... Νεώριον Σύρου.

DSCN7095.jpg DSCN7089.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

ως πότε..

1244.jpg

----------


## proussos

DSCN1018.jpg

*GRAN BRexit...!*

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

> _ Πλωρες
> 
> _000023LEANDROS nautilia gr.jpg


 . τα 2 αδέλφια .. καλοτάξιδα και τα 2 μονο που το ένα δεν είχε την ίδια τύχη με το άλλο δυστυχώς . Ευχαριστούμε για την κοινοποίηση αυτή . Για εμένα είναι πολύ ιδιαιτέρα πλοία και τα 2

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πλωρη

_DSCN2691.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρη

_DSCN2906.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πλωρη

_plori.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πλωρες

_DSCN2980.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρη

_plori.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πλωρη

_DSCN0930.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρες

_λεανδρος.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> _ Πλωρες
> 
> _λεανδρος.jpg


όμορφη φώτο,μιας αξέχαστης εποχής.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρη

_DSCN1415.JPG

----------


## peter j.fitzpatrick

a few years ago , my take on ships bows

----------


## sparti

Aναιβαζω ακομα μια φωτογραφια απο τη πλωρη του Εκομπρηζ

----------


## sparti

Η πλωρη του δ/ξ ΠΥΡΡΙΧΙΟΣ

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ & EAGLE TRADER

*DSCN2958.JPG

----------


## sparti

Αναιβαζω ακομα μια φωρα τη πλρωη του ΙΩΣΗΦ Κ αυτη τη φορα απο επανω

----------


## manoubras 33

H πλώρη του ιστιοφόρου κρουαζιεροπλοιου *WIND SURF*, εκεί πάνω στο κοράκι καθώς ταξιδεύει, θα είναι εμπειρία ωραία. Αν και δεν επιτρέπεται. 

DSCN2989.JPG

----------


## sparti

Η πλωρη του Βs Patmos  απο επανω

----------

